# 2 litter soda bottle method



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

I like to use 2 litter soda bottles cut in half with rapid rooters. Easy to do. I put a lid on them for a day.


----------



## cubby (Nov 24, 2013)

Very cool Hammy, like little greenhouses.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 24, 2013)

Schwing!


----------



## rebel (Nov 25, 2013)

i have use 1 gal clear, top and bottom cut off for outdoor plants when theyre small.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2013)

You the dude Hammy!


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 26, 2013)

nice post hammy


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Very cool Hammy, like little greenhouses.



Pretty much bro...I do this because it is very easy. Especially this time of the year when I am really busy with work. I like to be able to do a couple of these, leave them for 5 days then dunk the rapid rooter in water, then back in the bottle for another 5 days. usually by the second dunk I see roots. No misting, no fuss.


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Schwing!







			
				rebel said:
			
		

> i have use 1 gal clear, top and bottom cut off for outdoor plants when theyre small.





I have gone as small as 20 ounce coke bottles but I find the 2 litters work best for me.


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You the dude Hammy!



Thanks Rose, but honestly I am just very busy and sorta lazy....


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> nice post hammy



Thanks Sin...just wanted to show that cloning can be easy and hands off.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 8, 2013)

Good stuff.......

good rep left.......:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2013)

Hammys the Man. Bastage always knows. Im jealous.


----------



## Locked (Dec 8, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I like to use 2 litter soda bottles cut in half with rapid rooters. Easy to do. I put a lid on them for a day.



I wanted to clarify my statement about putting a lid on them for a day. That is after I transplant to soil. When they are in the bottle they have lids the whole time.


----------



## Locked (Dec 8, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> Good stuff.......
> 
> good rep left.......:48:


Thanks G13...


----------



## Locked (Dec 8, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Hammys the Man. Bastage always knows. Im jealous.



Lol....I am sure you will be growing again when the time is right for you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2013)

I cant wait Hammy. Course Im gonna have to untill these Boneheaded Parents get thier crap together.


----------

